# Handbrake cable Hymer E690



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

I was told by a German dealer that the handbrake cable for the TAG 1996 Hymer E690 is a standard Fiat Ducato part. I have just t into our local garage to replace the cable and they have told me it is the standard cable does not fit.
Has anyone got any ideas where I could get one


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I would suspect that the German dealer is right, I would doubt that Hymer would want to get into manufacturing things like cables, braking systems, exhausts etc when they don't have to.

Am I right in thinking there was a Ducato model change in 1995 / 1996? In which case your Ducato could well be an earlier model and therefore a different cable. It is quite common for the chassis to be a year old by the time it gets registered as a new vehicle. I suspect your garage has not looked too hard.

JohnW


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

*Hymer handbrake cable*

I have finally tracked down the handbrake cable, it has to be ordered from AL-KO in Germany and they are still on holiday until Monday (German work ethic)


----------

